# American Adventure Heanor



## findnewnews (Feb 10, 2019)

New to the world of urbex
went on my first mission this evening to american adventure heanor absolutely beautiful though be careful of areas near the water very easy access onto the area most of the fences have previously been broken by vandals and are just covered by wire meshing slotted over the top defeinitely looks like some people have been there maybe homeless people due to fire pits made and bit sleepers burned they are watched by secruity company Pro-Tek but no officers in cabins we did go late evening so i was dark and didnt get many pictures but we intend to return tommorow during day light hours and explore more and take many photos.


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi, please read the guide to posting location reports and edit this accordingly. As you will notice, we require photos to be included in posts, not just links to external sites.


----------

